# TV Philips 40PFL3008H/12 enciende, logo de Philips y se apaga.



## pikomule (Jun 13, 2018)

No entiendo como se ha podido estropear, se apagó hace un mes por que fue sustituida por otra y ahora al encenderla pasa esto. Enciende, muestra el logo de Philips, se apaga el panel, vuelve a mostrar el logo de philips y se apaga completamente. 

No parece tener nada quemado en ninguna de las placas












*===============================PODRIA SER ESTE TRANSISTOR?===============================*





Probando y probando, he encontrado una manera de que el sistema de protección sea omitido (boton POWER del mando pulsado 15 segundos), permitiendome usar la TV con total normalidad y acceder al menu de servicio, el cual no me deja modificar casi nada por que esta en READ ONLY





Todas las otras maneras de acceder a SERVICE MODE que he encontrado para TV Philips no me ha funcionado.

*No me funciona:* 
- 062596 + i (info)
- 062596 + Home
- 062596 + i Menu

*Menu consumidor, no deja modificar nada:*
HOME (boton casilla xdd) + 123654

*Service Mode (Read ONLY)*
HOME + 4725






Por alguna web encontré info para ver en pantalla codigos de error para saber el problema exacto, pero en este modelo no he conseguido nada. 

Encontré el esquema de la FA, pero me pierdo totalmente, no se que comprobar:
https://elektrotanya.com/cgi-bin/download2.cgi?fid=294835&file=vestel_17ips20p-r5_sch.pdf

*Escucho un chisporroteo en la pieza azul cuadrada (no se lo que es  jeje) que no se si es normal, con la TV cerrada apenas se aprecia, por lo que no se si es así.*

Alguien puede echarme una mano? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Me pasó con un Sony que el código no andaba y finalmente descubrí que tenía que presionar cada botón por unos 4 o 5 segundos .

Pieza azul cuadrada ?  Toalla de mano ? Adiviné ? 

Hotel mode creo que no permite cambios .


----------



## pikomule (Jun 13, 2018)

He actualizado el firmware a la ultima version para ver si podía acceder al service mode completo, pues mala idea, ya no funciona el truco de dejar pulsado POWER para que siga encendida la TV. Vaya *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* de Philips, nunca mas ésta marca.


----------



## pikomule (Jun 27, 2018)

Bueno, no se como, pero la TV queda encendida. Vi en otro foro que pulsando VOL+ y CH- a la vez y enchufando hacia una especie de reset. A mi se me apagaba, asi que empece a probar combinaciones entre VOL y CH, juntos e individualmente manteniendolos pulsados. Algo ha funcionado, la TV se enciende sin problema ni tener que hacer ningun truco. Philips, has perdido un cliente de por vida con estas malas practicas. Lo mismo toda mi familia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Ese sería un "reset a fábrica" , bién que lo hayas logrado 

Son todos la misma cosa  , obsolescencia programada , se rompe y compras otro nuevo .


----------



## pikomule (Jun 27, 2018)

me dejo apuntado todas las combinaciones por si vuelve a pasarme con esta tv, por que ya no habrá mas philips


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Fijate que a las Sony Bravía se les daña sola la pantalla . . . la pantalla nuevo de repuesto cuesta casi lo mismo que el televisor , por lo cual tirás y comprás nuevo 

Después dejá asentado aquí cual fué la configuración de teclas de reset que te dió resultado , a ver si le sirve a algún otro "incauto" 

Saludos !


----------



## pikomule (Jun 27, 2018)

no estoy seguro de la combinacion de teclas, jugué con los botones de VOL y CH, con la tv apagada y enchufando con teclas pulsadas y lo mismo pero estando en standby. quien sabe


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 27, 2018)

Y ahora.. ¿hace todos los ajustes (volumen, brillo, contraste...) bien? ¿Está fuera del modo hotel?

A partir de sacar el "modo hotel" empezaron los líos. En los primeros que ví había que cambiar al programa 38, una vez ahí pulsar "menú" y "canal +" en el frontal del tv, los puntos (pulsadores) mas separados de la botonera.
Todo esto supongo para que no se activara accidentalmente, pues los niños (diablillos de dedos largos) se las apañaban muy bien para activarlo. 
En modo hotel algunas funciones se bloqueaban y otras como el sonido se limitaban a un nivel máximo.


De todas formas coincido, yo era aférrimo defensor de esa marca y sigo siéndolo de los aparatos con 20 ó 30 años, pero hoy se han vendido y degenerado como todas las demás.


----------



## pikomule (Jun 27, 2018)

nunca estuvo en modo hotel. esta tv no tiene botones delanteros, solo 1 lateral por donde el hdmi. Todo parece funciona bien


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 27, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *En los primeros que ví* había que cambiar al programa 38, una vez ahí pulsar "menú" y "canal +" en el frontal del tv



Me estoy refiriendo a la primera noticia que tuve de ese sistema, a finales de los 80, en esos casos se jugaba con los mandos pulsadores del tv y los pulsadores del mando a distancia para ajustes especiales.

En una de las fotos se ve claramente ->  "Hotel mode --Yes"



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hotel mode creo que no permite cambios .



Si la foto no pertenece al aparato en cuestión y se usa como ejemplo, sería bueno aclararlo pues nos lleva a error.

Saludos.


----------



## pikomule (Jun 27, 2018)

si, las fotos las hice yo. no se por que pone ahí Yes, puesto que antes de solucionarlo, encendiendola con el truco de mantener el boton de encendido pulsado, restaure la TV desde Ajustes y estoy seguro que en el primer inicio indique modo normal, no Modo Hotel.  No se, mejor no toco mas, que no me fio de philips


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 27, 2018)

Dejo manual para futuras consultas.

Saludos.


----------



## joseluis10 (Ago 28, 2018)

Gracias por compartir el manual porque también he tenido algún inconviente con este mismo modelo, pero sin conocer el foro tuve que hacer reset general a todo y así fue como se "reparó"... Pero nada, al final, luego del reset, pude actualizar firmware y todo normal. Ahora que está el manual trataré de echarle un vistazo. Sin embargo, aquí en esta web he visto mucha información relevante al firmware como a este modelo en general.


----------



## Chomwey (Jul 20, 2020)

Seré curioso; alguno sabe como es el Factory reset en cuestion? No he tenido suerte con ninguna de las combinaciones...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 20, 2020)

Creo que tienes que ser más curioso.
En la página 12 del manual de servicio se encuentran las formas para entrar al SAM o al CSM
SAM = Service Alignment Mode
CSM = Customer Service Mode

En el SAM se encuentra el Factory reset.


----------



## felixreal (Jul 20, 2020)

Hola!

En todas las Philips que me he ido  encontrando hasta hace muy poco, accedo al modo servicio con 319753+mute.

Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 3, 2022)

Muy buenas, vengo a despertar este tema.

Me aburría y me decidí a reparar el Tv (mismo modelo de este tema) que lleva un año ahí atrayendo el polvo.

De lo primero que dudé fue de los Led, ya que en el 2018 cambié varias tiras de la retroiluminación (back-light) con varios diodos en corto o en corte (abiertos  ).

Al quitar la tapa trasera y enchufarlo se escucha el típico "zumbido/chillido" que tienen estas fuentes, cosa que en otras te haría dudar de si funciona correctamente, con lo que pensé que estaba bien e incluso se escuchaba un casi naudible "pomp" en los altavoces al arrancar.
Me fui directo a medir la tensión de retroiluminación y esta arrancaba en 50V + y va subiendo hasta más de 80V  y volvía a bajar a un nivel muy bajo.
Así que, queriendo probar el juguete nuevo, apagué, desenchufé conector e inyecté tensión con el probador de backlight y nada de nada, ni "beep" ni luz bajo la chapa del chasis.

Desmontado el chasis con las placas y dándole la vuelta accedí a las tiras y pude comprobar que de las dos que no cambié en su día, una tenía dos diodos led abiertos.

Tira led sustituida, por una nueva, serie de tiras comprobadas, luciendo y funcionando correctamente.
Tv comprobado que enciende correctamente, con buena iluminación y sin problemas de pantalla.
Reparación exitosa  como diría el amigo @moonwalker.






En el transcurso de la reparación, como siempre, me dediqué a buscar en la web información de este aparato y encontré los siguientes enlaces:








						REPAIR / SERVICING TV  PHILIPS 40PFL3008H
					

Service Modes,Circuit Diagrams,Firmware Update process,Disassemble procedure,Universal remote control  codes,Troubleshooting,electronics basics




					masterelectronicsrepair.blogspot.com
				






			MP3394/MPS3394S LED Driver Diagnostic
		


No sé si quíen fue el primero, pero subo los dos por si a alguien le ayuda.
Se hace un estudio detallado del funcionamiento.

Aunque ya está funcionando de momento no la cierro para ver cómo bajo la corriente de los led.

Salud😷s.
Pd. Y sí, cambié sólo la tira mala y dejé la única original que queda sin cambiar..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 4, 2022)

Buenas. Me surgió un duda:
Según datasheet del MP3394S ->

 Y si no he hecho mal los cálculos, con dos resistencias de 10K Ohms y 470 Ohms, que son las que lleva este TV, saldrían unos 93,xxxmA.
Sin embargo al arrancar tengo 0,35A y al poco se estabiliza en 0,21A.


Tensión 156V al arrancar y 138V al estabilizarse.
Son 5 tiras de 9 Leds cada una en serie, el tipo de Led es 2835 3V-1W.
No sé si modificarlo o dejarlo así, ¿ustedes qué harían?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿ustedes qué harían?



Tomar cerveza  🍻🍺


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 4, 2022)

Pues yo... después de rajarme el dedo con el dichoso tv... creo que también, mañana le pongo los tornillos y se queda como está.
Le ajustaré en menú la retroalimentación al mínimo y a correr. 


Pd. A desparramar a donde usted ya sabe. . . . . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Son 5 tiras de 9 Leds cada una en serie, el tipo de Led es 2835 3V-1W.



45 leds en serie a 3V ( <-- valor ultraseguro ) = 135V



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tensión 156V al arrancar y* 138V *al estabilizarse.



Impecable !


----------



## KareDany (Feb 5, 2022)

Holaaaaa
Si finalmente la corriente está en 0.21 A y los LEDs son de 3 Volts a 1 Watt (diodos 2835), entonces cada LED disiparía 0.63 Watts, un 63 % de la potencia máxima (que es de un Watt). Si queremos ser más exactos serían 45 LEDs en serie, con 138 Volts de alimentación, serían 3.07 Volts por LED y a una corriente de 0.21 A se disiparía 0.644 Watts. 
Pinchavalvulas me parece que así está bien y no debe haber fallo de backlight a corto plazo. Saludos


----------

